# Problems after update gentoo kernel 5.10.61-> 5.10.76-r1

## janbielanski

I have HP ZBook Fury 15 G7 (Intel Core i9 10885H / nVidia Quadro RTX 3000). 

I use stable kernel version and only one thing which not working was a touch pad.

Problems started when I update Gentoo kernel (gentoo-sources) from  5.10.61 to 5.10.76-r1:

1. AUDIO driver stop working

```
Linux Titan 5.10.61-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Nov 10 15:03:21 CET 2021 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-10885H CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

[    5.568029] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    5.573970] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    7.559219] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if info 0x040100

[    7.559223] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Digital mics found on Skylake+ platform, using SOF driver

[    7.559231] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    7.559581] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if 0x040100

[    7.559691] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffffa98baca0)

[    7.566061] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: use msi interrupt mode

[    7.581475] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: hda codecs found, mask 5

[    7.581478] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: using HDA machine driver skl_hda_dsp_generic now

[    7.581482] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DMICs detected in NHLT tables: 4

[    7.709022] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Firmware info: version 1:6:1-53680

[    7.709026] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Firmware: ABI 3:17:0 Kernel ABI 3:17:0

[    7.713997] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Topology: ABI 3:17:0 Kernel ABI 3:17:0

[    7.730677] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: ASoC: Parent card not yet available, widget card binding deferred

[    7.749745] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: autoconfig for ALC285: line_outs=1 (0x17/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    7.749745] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.749746] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.749746] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.749747] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    inputs:

[    7.749747] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:      Mic=0x19

[    7.894920] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: ASoC: sink widget AIF1TX overwritten

[    7.894933] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: ASoC: source widget AIF1RX overwritten
```

After update I got:

```
Linux Titan 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Wed Nov 10 15:27:05 CET 2021 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-10885H CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

[    5.603914] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    7.681437] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if info 0x040100

[    7.681443] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Digital mics found on Skylake+ platform, using SOF driver

[    7.681459] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    7.681616] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if 0x040100

[    7.681691] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffffbeabae00)

[    7.688330] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: use msi interrupt mode

[    7.765644] Modules linked in: hp_wmi snd_hda_codec_generic(+) wmi_bmof x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp kvm_intel snd_sof_pci kvm snd_sof_intel_hda_common snd_sof_xtensa_dsp snd_sof_intel_hda irqbypass snd_sof iwlmvm(+) ledtrig_audio snd_soc_skl serio_raw snd_soc_acpi_intel_match snd_soc_acpi snd_soc_hdac_hda snd_soc_sst_ipc snd_soc_sst_dsp rtsx_pci snd_hda_ext_core snd_hda_codec_hdmi mei_me iwlwifi intel_lpss_pci intel_ish_ipc(+) processor_thermal_device xhci_pci mei intel_lpss intel_ishtp xhci_pci_renesas mfd_core intel_pch_thermal intel_soc_dts_iosf ucsi_acpi(+) typec_ucsi wmi i2c_hid int3403_thermal(+) int340x_thermal_zone pinctrl_cannonlake hp_accel(+) pinctrl_intel lis3lv02d int3400_thermal acpi_thermal_rel efivarfs

[   68.093376] udevd[2467]: worker [2537] /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/ehdaudio0D0 is taking a long time

[  189.581904] udevd[2467]: worker [2537] /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/ehdaudio0D0 timeout; kill it

[  189.581935] udevd[2467]: seq 3079 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/ehdaudio0D0' killed

[  189.582542] udevd[2467]: worker [2537] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/ehdaudio0D0'

```

2. System hang during reboot / poweroff / halt

When I try to switch off or reboot system, the procedure hang:

```
* Killing remaining processes ...

* Saving dependency cache ...

* Remounting remaining filesystems read-only ...

* Remounting / read only ...

* failed because we are using /

* ERROR: mount-ro failed to start
```

system hang in this place.

3. One positive thing touch pad starts working

LSPCI:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 10th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6th-10th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation CometLake-H GT2 [UHD Graphics] (rev 05)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 02)

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH Thermal Controller

00:13.0 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Device 06fc

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH Shared SRAM

00:14.3 Network controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH CNVi WiFi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #0

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #1

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake HECI Controller

00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCI Express Root Port #17 (rev f0)

00:1b.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCI Express Root Port #21 (rev f0)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 06b8 (rev f0)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCIe Port #6 (rev f0)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 068e

00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH cAVS

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH SPI Controller

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (10) I219-LM

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU104GLM [Quadro RTX 4000 Mobile / Max-Q] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation TU104 HD Audio Controller (rev a1)

01:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU104 USB 3.1 Host Controller (rev a1)

01:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation TU104 USB Type-C UCSI Controller (rev a1)

02:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Sandisk Corp WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD (rev 01)

03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Sandisk Corp Device 501d (rev 01)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

05:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

05:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

05:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

05:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

06:00.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 NHI [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

3a:00.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 USB Controller [Titan Ridge 4C 2018] (rev 06)

6e:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
```

LSHW:

```

titan

    description: Computer

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smp vsyscall32

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       physical id: 0

     *-memory

          description: System memory

          physical id: 0

          size: 128GiB

     *-cpu

          product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-10885H CPU @ 2.40GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 1

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.165.2

          size: 2710MHz

          capacity: 5300MHz

          width: 64 bits

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc art arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc cpuid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm 3dnowprefetch cpuid_fault epb invpcid_single ssbd ibrs ibpb stibp ibrs_enhanced tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid ept_ad fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid mpx rdseed adx smap clflushopt intel_pt xsaveopt xsavec xgetbv1 xsaves dtherm ida arat pln pts hwp hwp_notify hwp_act_window hwp_epp pku ospke md_clear flush_l1d arch_capabilities cpufreq

          configuration: microcode=226

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 10th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=skl_uncore

          resources: irq:0

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 6th-10th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16)

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 02

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:138 ioport:3000(size=4096) memory:e0000000-e10fffff ioport:80000000(size=303038464)

           *-display

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: TU104GLM [Quadro RTX 4000 Mobile / Max-Q]

                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                version: a1

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

                configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0

                resources: irq:206 memory:e0000000-e0ffffff memory:80000000-8fffffff memory:90000000-91ffffff ioport:3000(size=128) memory:e1080000-e10fffff

           *-multimedia

                description: Audio device

                product: TU104 HD Audio Controller

                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                physical id: 0.1

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1

                version: a1

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: cap_list

                configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

                resources: irq:17 memory:e1000000-e1003fff

           *-usb

                description: USB controller

                product: TU104 USB 3.1 Host Controller

                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                physical id: 0.2

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.2

                version: a1

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: xhci cap_list

                configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

                resources: irq:202 memory:92000000-9203ffff memory:92040000-9204ffff

           *-serial UNCLAIMED

                description: Serial bus controller

                product: TU104 USB Type-C UCSI Controller

                vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

                physical id: 0.3

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.3

                version: a1

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: cap_list

                configuration: latency=0

                resources: memory:e1004000-e1004fff

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: CometLake-H GT2 [UHD Graphics]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             logical name: /dev/fb0

             version: 05

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom fb

             configuration: depth=32 driver=i915 latency=0 resolution=3840,2160

             resources: irq:147 memory:df000000-dfffffff memory:a0000000-afffffff ioport:4000(size=64) memory:c0000-dffff

        *-generic:0

             description: Signal processing controller

             product: Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0

             version: 02

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             configuration: driver=proc_thermal latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff irq:16 memory:404a100000-404a107fff

        *-generic:1

             description: Signal processing controller

             product: Comet Lake PCH Thermal Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 12

             bus info: pci@0000:00:12.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel_pch_thermal latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff irq:16 memory:404a113000-404a113fff

        *-communication:0

             description: Serial controller

             product: Intel Corporation

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 13

             bus info: pci@0000:00:13.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: 8250 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel_ish_ipc latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff irq:20 memory:404a10c000-404a10dfff

        *-usb

             description: USB controller

             product: Comet Lake USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: xhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:183 memory:e1420000-e142ffff

        *-memory UNCLAIMED

             description: RAM memory

             product: Comet Lake PCH Shared SRAM

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz (30.3ns)

             capabilities: cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff memory:e1434000-e1435fff memory:404a112000-404a112fff

        *-network:0

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: Comet Lake PCH CNVi WiFi

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.3

             logical name: wlp0s20f3

             version: 00

             serial: 2c:db:07:b4:e4:1b

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=5.10.76-gentoo-r1 firmware=59.601f3a66.0 QuZ-a0-hr-b0-59.u ip=192.168.0.185 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes

             resources: irq:16 memory:e1430000-e1433fff

        *-serial:0

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Comet Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #0

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel-lpss latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:404a110000-404a110fff

        *-serial:1

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Comet Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 15.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:15.1

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel-lpss latency=0

             resources: irq:17 memory:404a111000-404a111fff

        *-communication:1

             description: Communication controller

             product: Comet Lake HECI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=mei_me latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff irq:201 memory:404a10f000-404a10ffff

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Comet Lake PCI Express Root Port #17

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: f0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:139 memory:e1300000-e13fffff

           *-nvme

                description: NVMe device

                product: WDC WDS200T2B0C-00PXH0

                vendor: Sandisk Corp

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: /dev/nvme0

                version: 21705000

                serial: 20448E800050

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: nvme nvm_express bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=nvme latency=0 nqn=nqn.2018-01.com.wdc:nguid:E8238FA6BF53-0001-001B448B49D5AB70 state=live

                resources: irq:16 memory:e1300000-e1303fff memory:e1304000-e13040ff

              *-namespace

                   description: NVMe disk

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: nvme@0:1

                   logical name: /dev/nvme0n1

                   configuration: wwid=eui.e8238fa6bf530001001b448b49d5ab70

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Comet Lake PCI Express Root Port #21

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.4

             version: f0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:140 memory:e1200000-e12fffff

           *-nvme

                description: NVMe device

                product: WDC WDS200T2B0C-00PXH0

                vendor: Sandisk Corp

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                logical name: /dev/nvme1

                version: 21705000

                serial: 204618802582

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: nvme nvm_express bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=nvme latency=0 nqn=nqn.2018-01.com.wdc:nguid:E8238FA6BF53-0001-001B448B4925A646 state=live

                resources: irq:16 memory:e1200000-e1203fff memory:e1204000-e12040ff

              *-namespace

                   description: NVMe disk

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: nvme@1:1

                   logical name: /dev/nvme1n1

                   configuration: wwid=eui.e8238fa6bf530001001b448b4925a646

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Intel Corporation

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: f0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:141 ioport:5000(size=12288) memory:b0000000-de0fffff ioport:4000000000(size=1241513984)

           *-pci

                description: PCI bridge

                product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0

                version: 06

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=pcieport

                resources: iomemory:61510-6150f irq:16 ioport:5000(size=8192) memory:b0000000-ddffffff ioport:4000000000(size=1241513984)

              *-pci:0

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                   vendor: Intel Corporation

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

                   version: 06

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:143 memory:ddf00000-ddffffff

                 *-generic

                      description: System peripheral

                      product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 NHI [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                      vendor: Intel Corporation

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:06:00.0

                      version: 06

                      width: 32 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: bus_master cap_list

                      configuration: driver=thunderbolt latency=0

                      resources: irq:16 memory:ddf00000-ddf3ffff memory:ddf40000-ddf40fff

              *-pci:1

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                   vendor: Intel Corporation

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: pci@0000:05:01.0

                   version: 06

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:144 ioport:5000(size=4096) memory:c7000000-ddefffff ioport:4025000000(size=620756992)

              *-pci:2

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                   vendor: Intel Corporation

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: pci@0000:05:02.0

                   version: 06

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:145 memory:c6f00000-c6ffffff

                 *-usb

                      description: USB controller

                      product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 USB Controller [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                      vendor: Intel Corporation

                      physical id: 0

                      bus info: pci@0000:3a:00.0

                      version: 06

                      width: 32 bits

                      clock: 33MHz

                      capabilities: xhci cap_list

                      configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

                      resources: irq:203 memory:c6f00000-c6f0ffff

              *-pci:3

                   description: PCI bridge

                   product: JHL7540 Thunderbolt 3 Bridge [Titan Ridge 4C 2018]

                   vendor: Intel Corporation

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: pci@0000:05:04.0

                   version: 06

                   width: 32 bits

                   clock: 33MHz

                   capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

                   configuration: driver=pcieport

                   resources: irq:146 ioport:6000(size=4096) memory:b0000000-c6efffff ioport:4000000000(size=620756992)

        *-pci:4

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Comet Lake PCIe Port #6

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.5

             version: f0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:142 memory:e1100000-e11fffff

           *-generic

                description: MMC Host

                product: RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:6e:00.0

                logical name: mmc0

                version: 01

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=rtsx_pci latency=0

                resources: irq:200 memory:e1100000-e1100fff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: Intel Corporation

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

           *-pnp00:00

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 0

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:01

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 1

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:02

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 2

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:03

                product: AT Real-Time Clock

                physical id: 3

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=rtc_cmos

           *-pnp00:04

                product: PnP device INT3f0d

                physical id: 4

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:05

                product: PnP device HPQ8002

                physical id: 5

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=i8042 kbd

           *-pnp00:06

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 6

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:07

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 7

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

           *-pnp00:08

                product: Motherboard registers

                physical id: 8

                capabilities: pnp

                configuration: driver=system

        *-multimedia

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: Comet Lake PCH cAVS

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=sof-audio-pci latency=64

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff iomemory:400-3ff irq:204 memory:404a108000-404a10bfff memory:404a000000-404a0fffff

        *-serial:2

             description: SMBus

             product: Comet Lake PCH SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.4

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

             resources: iomemory:400-3ff irq:16 memory:404a10e000-404a10e0ff ioport:efa0(size=32)

        *-serial:3 UNCLAIMED

             description: Serial bus controller

             product: Comet Lake PCH SPI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.5

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:fe010000-fe010fff

        *-network:1

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: Ethernet Connection (10) I219-LM

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.6

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.6

             logical name: enp0s31f6

             version: 00

             serial: 6c:02:e0:ca:19:cf

             capacity: 1Gbit/s

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=5.10.76-gentoo-r1 firmware=0.6-4 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair

             resources: irq:150 memory:e1400000-e141ffff

  *-input:0

       product: Sleep Button

       physical id: 1

       logical name: input0

       logical name: /dev/input/event0

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:1

       product: Lid Switch

       physical id: 2

       logical name: input1

       logical name: /dev/input/event1

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:2

       product: ELAN0720:00 04F3:313A

       physical id: 3

       logical name: input11

       logical name: /dev/input/event8

       logical name: /dev/input/mouse0

       capabilities: i2c

  *-input:3

       product: ELAN0720:00 04F3:313A

       physical id: 4

       logical name: input13

       logical name: /dev/input/event9

       logical name: /dev/input/mouse1

       capabilities: i2c

  *-input:4

       product: ELAN0720:00 04F3:313A

       physical id: 5

       logical name: input14

       logical name: /dev/input/event10

       logical name: /dev/input/mouse2

       capabilities: i2c

  *-input:5

       product: Dell Dell Universal Receiver

       physical id: 6

       logical name: input15

       logical name: /dev/input/event11

       logical name: input15::capslock

       logical name: input15::compose

       logical name: input15::kana

       logical name: input15::numlock

       logical name: input15::scrolllock

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:6

       product: Dell Dell Universal Receiver Mouse

       physical id: 7

       logical name: input16

       logical name: /dev/input/event12

       logical name: /dev/input/mouse3

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:7

       product: Dell Dell Universal Receiver Consumer Control

       physical id: 8

       logical name: input17

       logical name: /dev/input/event13

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:8

       product: Dell Dell Universal Receiver System Control

       physical id: 9

       logical name: input18

       logical name: /dev/input/event14

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:9

       product: ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer

       physical id: a

       logical name: input19

       logical name: /dev/input/event15

       logical name: /dev/input/js0

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:10

       product: Power Button

       physical id: b

       logical name: input2

       logical name: /dev/input/event2

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:11

       product: HP HD Camera: HP HD Camera

       physical id: c

       logical name: input20

       logical name: /dev/input/event16

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:12

       product: HP HD Camera: HP IR Camera

       physical id: d

       logical name: input21

       logical name: /dev/input/event17

       capabilities: usb

  *-input:13

       product: Power Button

       physical id: e

       logical name: input3

       logical name: /dev/input/event3

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:14

       product: Video Bus

       physical id: f

       logical name: input4

       logical name: /dev/input/event4

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:15

       product: Video Bus

       physical id: 10

       logical name: input5

       logical name: /dev/input/event5

       capabilities: platform

  *-input:16

       product: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

       physical id: 11

       logical name: input6

       logical name: /dev/input/event6

       logical name: input6::capslock

       logical name: input6::numlock

       logical name: input6::scrolllock

       capabilities: i8042

  *-input:17

       product: HP WMI hotkeys

       physical id: 12

       logical name: input7

       logical name: /dev/input/event7

       capabilities: platform

```

----------

## figueroa

Did you copy 5.10.61 .config and make oldconfig? Do you hand configure the kernel and/or use genkernel? Maybe 5.10 series is going through a rough patch?

Anything interesting if you diff the two different .config files?

----------

## janbielanski

Yes i copy config from 5.10.61 kernel and fixes are minimal:

```
3c3

< # Linux/x86 5.10.61-gentoo Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

760a761,763

> CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS=y

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_LATENT_ENTROPY is not set

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_RANDSTRUCT is not set

3932c3935

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=y

3959c3962

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI=y

3990c3993

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=y

4001,4003c4004,4006

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_H=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_FAMILY=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_H=y

> # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP is not set

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_FAMILY=y

4005,4006c4008,4009

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_COMMON=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI_INTEL_MATCH=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_COMMON=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI_INTEL_MATCH=y

4008a4012,4013

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_DA7219_MAX98357A_GENERIC=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_DA7219_MAX98357A_COMMON=m

4010,4013c4015,4018

< # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_RT5682_MACH is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_PCM512x_MACH is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH is not set

< # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_CML_RT1011_RT5682_MACH is not set

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_RT5682_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_PCM512x_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_CML_RT1011_RT5682_MACH=m

4111a4117

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7219=m

4121c4127

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDA=m

---

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDA=y

4153a4160,4161

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT1011=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT1015=m

4155a4164,4165

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5682=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5682_I2C=m

4371c4381

< # CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

---

> CONFIG_I2C_HID=m

5562a5573,5576

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_USER is not set

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF is not set

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF_ALL is not set

> # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STACKLEAK is not set
```

I use hand kernel configuration.

----------

## janbielanski

Interesting, I applied following changes in kernel 5.10.61:

```

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_H=y

> # CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP is not set

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_FAMILY=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_COMMON=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI_INTEL_MATCH=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_DA7219_MAX98357A_GENERIC=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BXT_DA7219_MAX98357A_COMMON=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_RT5682_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_PCM512x_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_LP_DA7219_MAX98357A_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SOF_CML_RT1011_RT5682_MACH=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_DA7219=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDA=y

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT1011=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT1015=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5682=m

> CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5682_I2C=m

> CONFIG_I2C_HID=m

```

After that everything start working (touchpad too), but when I used this modified config for newer kernel 5.10.76-r1 or 5.10.79 the 

following bugs appear:

-> no audio

-> system hang during reboot

From these reasons i will stay with kernel 5.10.61 and kernel  5.10.76-r1 in my opinion is UNSTABLE.Last edited by janbielanski on Sat Nov 13, 2021 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jburns

When you changed the sound modules from modules to built-in you also need to build the required firmware in the kernel.

----------

## pietinger

 *janbielanski wrote:*   

> Yes i copy config from 5.10.61 kernel and fixes are minimal:
> 
> [...]
> 
> I use hand kernel configuration.

 

What do you mean by that ? @figueroa asked before, if you did a "make oldconfig". Maybe you edited the .config file directly ? If this is true: Dont do this !

I am testing almost every minor version of 5.10 and I can tell you: 5.10.76-r1 is rock solid and stable ... IF you make the update correct:

1. Copy your old .config into the new kernel sources, and

2. then do a "make oldconfig" AND ANSWER all questions (I recommend to say "Y" to GCC_PLUGIN/Gentoo/KSSP settings you dont have in your config ... so maybe there was never a "make oldconfig" ...)

3. After that do your normal "make -j XX" and the rest

----------

## janbielanski

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *janbielanski wrote:*   Yes i copy config from 5.10.61 kernel and fixes are minimal:
> 
> [...]
> 
> I use hand kernel configuration. 
> ...

 

1. Copy old ".config" file to new kernel directory

2. Run "make menuconfig" with new config and save changes

3. Finally kernel build

----------

## pietinger

 *janbielanski wrote:*   

> 1. Copy old ".config" file to new kernel directory
> 
> 2. Run "make menuconfig" with new config and save changes
> 
> 3. Finally kernel build

 

Its always better to do ONE change at a time, so:

1. cp .config ...

2. make oldconfig and answer questions

3. build kernel 

4. reboot

5. check new kernel version

6. make menuconfig and change new settings

7. build kernel

8. reboot

9. check new kernel settings

I can recommend this from@mike155:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8517143.html#8517143

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janbielanski,

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Copy old ".config" file to new kernel directory
> 
> 2. Run "make menuconfig" with new config and save changes 

 

That sets new configuration options to their default values, which is not always what you want.

```
make oldconfig
```

allows you to choose the settings for new options.

You can still run make menuconfig if you want to.

Over the years there have been some 'odd' choices for default options.

-- edit --

Some kernel drivers are in several parts, like the kernel code and firmware.

When the code initialises, it will try to find all the parts. e.g. load firmware.

In turn that means all the parts need to be in the same place, be it the kernel, the initrd or the root filesystem.

Mixing and matching fails because not all the bits can be found.

----------

## dmpogo

What I see is that

1) 

```

CONFIG_I2C_HID=m

```

probably what got you the touchpad.   That option is there in earlier kernels

2) You converted bunch of sound related parameters from modules to built-in.  Sound subsystem is the one I usually keep as modules (I guess some times ago it used to hang and module reload was helping, so I am used to that setup).

Can you go back having them as modules ?

----------

## janbielanski

I change audio configuration to version based on modules:

```

< CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI=m

< CONFIG_SND_DESIGNWARE_I2S=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SST=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_CML_H=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_FAMILY=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKYLAKE_COMMON=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_ACPI_INTEL_MATCH=m

< CONFIG_SND_SOC_HDAC_HDA=m

```

After this fixes everything works fine for kernel 5.10.61-gentoo. But when try to use this kernel config for new stable kernel 5.10.76-r1 then I got the same problems:

- the system hang during reboot or poweroff

- audio system not working

I load this config using the way suggested in comments above. Fortunately now everything works in kernel 5.10.61-gentoo and I don't needs update it 

to newer 5.10.76-r1. Despite that I leave topic opened for a time when I will find what make a problems in new kernel.

----------

## acmondor

 *janbielanski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. System hang during reboot / poweroff / halt
> 
> When I try to switch off or reboot system, the procedure hang:
> ...

 

I've noticed that trying to shutdown or reboot a system too quickly after boot causes the system to hang as you described. I initially thought it was due to an upgrade, but it seemed more like there was an init process of some sort still running that couldn't be stopped. I didn't investigate it much further, but instead always make sure the system is fully initiallized before doing a shutdown or reboot and it hasn't hung up since. Could that be what you are seeing?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janbielanski,

A pastebin of your dmesg would be useful. 

When you change working sound beteween built in and loadable modules, you also need to change the CODEC options to match, as the CODECS you want to use need to be available when the rest of the kernel sound driver is initialised.

----------

## figueroa

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
> I am testing almost every minor version of 5.10 and I can tell you: 5.10.76-r1 is rock solid and stable ... IF you make the update correct:
> 
> ...

 

It had been my intention to stick like glue to the gentoo-sources 5.4 series stable releases, and I've been happy with it, but because of your comment, and having read many negative anecdotes about 5.10 series issues, I took the plunge, at least on a trial basis, and just finished building and installing 5.10.76-r1, and have rebooted.

It was very intimidating going through the surprisingly long list presented during make oldconfig. I pressed ? fairly often and made the best choices I could make, also accepting the KSPP item that you recommended. It was also good to see the zstd compression option, which I accepted.

Boot, and running on the desktop appear to be uneventful. No errors in /var/log/boot or /var/log/rc.log. There is a curious and new (non)error in dmesg which I'll eventually figure out. I have the pcspkr configured mainly for old time's sake. I don't even know if I really have a motherboard speaker.

```
$ dmesg | grep pcspkr

[Sun Nov 14 19:36:11 2021] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[Sun Nov 14 19:36:18 2021] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...
```

Everything works; I think I'll keep it.

This suggests that 5.10.76-r1 may not be buggy at the core. A more careful migration from 5.10.61 to 5.10.76-r1 may resolve the issues at hand.

----------

## janbielanski

I migrate config file from kernel 5.10.61 to 5.10.76 using:

```
make oldconfig
```

and I got following differences:

3c3

< # Linux/x86 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

---

> # Linux/x86 5.10.61-gentoo Kernel Configuration

```
761,764d760

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS=y

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_LATENT_ENTROPY=y

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_RANDSTRUCT=y

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_RANDSTRUCT_PERFORMANCE=y

773,774c769

< CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

< CONFIG_ASM_MODVERSIONS=y

---

> # CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

5572d5566

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK=y

5577,5585c5571

< # CONFIG_INIT_STACK_NONE is not set

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_USER=y

< # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF is not set

< # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_BYREF_ALL is not set

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STRUCTLEAK_VERBOSE=y

< CONFIG_GCC_PLUGIN_STACKLEAK=y

< CONFIG_STACKLEAK_TRACK_MIN_SIZE=100

< CONFIG_STACKLEAK_METRICS=y

< CONFIG_STACKLEAK_RUNTIME_DISABLE=y

---

> CONFIG_INIT_STACK_NONE=y
```

AUDIO PROBLEM - with kernel 5.10.76-gentoo-r1:

-> Correct audio detection DMESG  5.10.61:

```
[    5.602072] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    5.607635] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec

[    7.284165] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if info 0x040100

[    7.284169] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Digital mics found on Skylake+ platform, using SOF driver

[    7.284177] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    7.285425] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if 0x040100

[    7.285511] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff8c4baca0)

[    7.292163] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: use msi interrupt mode

[    7.307842] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: hda codecs found, mask 5

[    7.307844] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: using HDA machine driver skl_hda_dsp_generic now

[    7.307847] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DMICs detected in NHLT tables: 4

[    7.428937] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Firmware info: version 1:6:1-53680

[    7.428938] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Firmware: ABI 3:17:0 Kernel ABI 3:17:0

[    7.431682] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Topology: ABI 3:17:0 Kernel ABI 3:17:0

[    7.449044] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: ASoC: Parent card not yet available, widget card binding deferred

[    7.468378] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: autoconfig for ALC285: line_outs=1 (0x17/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    7.468378] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.468379] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.468379] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.468380] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:    inputs:

[    7.468380] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0:      Mic=0x19

[    7.613967] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: ASoC: sink widget AIF1TX overwritten

[    7.613980] snd_hda_codec_realtek ehdaudio0D0: ASoC: source widget AIF1RX overwritten
```

-> Incorrect audio detection DMESG 5.10.76:

```
[    5.665859] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[    7.545238] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if info 0x040100

[    7.545241] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Digital mics found on Skylake+ platform, using SOF driver

[    7.545256] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    7.545390] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if 0x040100

[    7.545442] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff920bae20)

[    7.551868] sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: use msi interrupt mode

[    7.655904] Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_generic(+) i2c_designware_platform snd_soc_dmic mei_wdt rtsx_pci_sdmmc i2c_designware_core watchdog mei_hdcp mmc_core hp_wmi intel_wmi_thunderbolt wmi_bmof x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp snd_sof_pci snd_sof_intel_hda_common kvm_intel snd_sof_xtensa_dsp snd_sof_intel_hda snd_sof kvm ledtrig_audio iwlmvm(+) irqbypass snd_soc_skl snd_soc_acpi_intel_match snd_soc_acpi snd_soc_hdac_hda serio_raw snd_soc_sst_ipc snd_soc_sst_dsp snd_hda_ext_core snd_hda_codec_hdmi rtsx_pci iwlwifi intel_lpss_pci mei_me intel_ish_ipc(+) xhci_pci processor_thermal_device mei intel_lpss intel_soc_dts_iosf intel_ishtp xhci_pci_renesas mfd_core intel_pch_thermal ucsi_acpi(+) typec_ucsi wmi i2c_hid int3403_thermal(+) int340x_thermal_zone hp_accel(+) pinctrl_cannonlake lis3lv02d pinctrl_intel int3400_thermal acpi_thermal_rel efivarfs

[    7.696518] udevd[2468]: worker [2504] failed while handling '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/ehdaudio0D0'
```

REBOOT/SHUTDOWN SYTEM HANG - with kernel 5.10.76-gentoo-r1:

-> Correct system shutdown RC.LOG  5.10.61:

```
rc shutdown logging started at Sun Nov 21 16:13:23 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping teamviewerd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping lightdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gpm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping acpid ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /mnt/ramdisk ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/SHARED_DATA ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/WINDOWS ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Sun Nov 21 16:13:25 2021

rc shutdown logging started at Sun Nov 21 16:13:23 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping teamviewerd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping lightdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gpm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping acpid ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /mnt/ramdisk ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/SHARED_DATA ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/WINDOWS ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Sun Nov 21 16:13:25 2021
```

-> Incorrect system shudown RC.LOG 5.10.76:

```
rc shutdown logging started at Sun Nov 21 16:20:58 2021

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping teamviewerd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1595: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.

 [ !! ]

 * Stopping lightdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping gpm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping dbus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping acpid ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /run/user/1000 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/ramdisk ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/SHARED_DATA ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /mnt/WINDOWS ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /boot ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Sun Nov 21 16:21:30 2021
```

in logs I got only that and I need to poweroff system manually.

----------

## janbielanski

My kernel config file: 5.10.61.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janbielanski,

Google wants me to sign in. That's not going to happen.

Please use a pastebin. 

```
emerge wgetpaste 
```

makes that easy.

----------

## janbielanski

My kernel config 5.10.61 config file

----------

## NeddySeagoon

janbielanski,

Your kernel configuration is broken.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA=y
```

 might be OK but in combination with 

```
 CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_*=m
```

it cannot work by design.

CONFIG_SND_HDA and CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_* must all be =y or =m.

When SND_HDA initialises, it needs all of its parts too. Here the codecs.

Other places its the kernel driver and firmware.

Make the CODECS built in and it will work.

----------

## janbielanski

Thank you, I checked it. Still I don't know why in kernel 5.10.61 but in kernel 5.10.76 not, if config is broken than it shouldn't work in both kernels.

----------

## janbielanski

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> janbielanski,
> 
> Your kernel configuration is broken.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This was a problem, I build all SND and ALSA configs as module and it solve all problems.

PROBLEMS SOLVED, thank you!!!

----------

